# Dollhouse joints?



## benl.1036 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm working on a dollhouse for my little sister for Christmas and I have a few questions. I'm only 16, so I don't have a ton of experience, but this is not my first major project. I have done other work including a coffee table, some adirondack chairs and some other things. This will be my first project 100% nail/screw free. I will be using 1/4" pine plywood for the main structure, so I will not be able to use nails/screws in the 1/4" wood. I was thinking of using 1/8" dowels to joint the boards while the glue dries. (The whole project will be glued) Has anyone used dowels this thin for joints before? They will not really be used as support, they are just to hold the boards together until the glue dries. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## benl.1036 (Nov 15, 2011)

LIKE THIS ^^^^


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Glue and brads. :smile:


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

I second the glue and brad nails. You only need a couple nails top bottom and middle of each section. The glue will be what holds things together.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

benl.1036 said:


> I'm working on a dollhouse for my little sister for Christmas and I have a few questions. I'm only 16, so I don't have a ton of experience, but this is not my first major project. I have done other work including a coffee table, some adirondack chairs and some other things. This will be my first project 100% nail/screw free. I will be using 1/4" pine plywood for the main structure, so I will not be able to use nails/screws in the 1/4" wood. I was thinking of using 1/8" dowels to joint the boards while the glue dries. (The whole project will be glued) Has anyone used dowels this thin for joints before? They will not really be used as support, they are just to hold the boards together until the glue dries. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.




Since you do not want any metal....using wooden dowels would be no problem at all. Just take your time drilling, so the 1/4" doesn't split.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

have you thought about toothpicks?


----------



## benl.1036 (Nov 15, 2011)

slicksqueegie said:


> have you thought about toothpicks?


Yes, I thought of using these or BBQ skewers, but they are probably not strong enough and I don't have a bit that small. I will probably end up just using small brads with a nail gun. Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------

